# Blaze Orage Ghillie For Deer Hunting



## joe5301 (Nov 21, 2013)

Not a new idea but I've never seen one made so I made a head piece just to see if it could work.

First prototype:







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, if the deer don't like it, there's always Hallowe'en. :anim_lol:


(If you don't mind me speaking about such personal matters...I think that you need a shave!) :smt083


----------



## joe5301 (Nov 21, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Well, if the deer don't like it, there's always Hallowe'en. :anim_lol:
> 
> (If you don't mind me speaking about such personal matters...I think that you need a shave!) :smt083


Steve :anim_lol:
Great to have a comment! I waited all day to have someone slam me on this. So the deal is I'll be hunting in grass the same color as the jute, but here we need to be 50% safety orange. I think I've covered that! But the more real deal is people have been talking about this for years and no one (that I know of) has made the effort to try it. Somebody needs to be first and maybe it's me.

P.S. using a ruger .44 mag this year. Hope to bring them into the 50 yard range without a blind.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*joe*;
My (admittedly _extremely_ small) experience with camouflage suits like yours tells me that they are heavy and difficult to maneuver in.
Is this true, in your own experience?
Do you stalk deer in a suit, or do you sit against a tree?
How does the suit work out for you? Has it brought you success?

(I am now well past deer-stalking age, and probably long-term-sitting age too, so these questions stem merely from curiosity.)


----------



## joe5301 (Nov 21, 2013)

Steve,
This will be my first year trying this crazy thing out. I made it because of talking to a bow hunter who swears a ghillie brings him success and he does get something every year but he doesn't need the the blaze orange. 
After doing a lot of research on the vision of deer I came to the conclusion that deer are partially color blind and don't see orange like we do.
This is not a full suit, but just a head piece/poncho that only covers down to my elbows so its easy to move in without snagging on brush and fairly light weight. 
Stalking vs sitting, I made it to do both but I mostly sit.
As for my success? The gun open is in 23 hours so it remains to be determined but the ghillie does break up my human silhouette very well.

P.S. Woke to snow on the ground today so I might sew in a little white.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

You look like a Brown bear eating a hunter.
I don't know your area as far as wild bear . 
One more gulp, and that brown bear will have eaten that hunter wearing that claw shredded blaze vest or jacket.
Let me shoot that brown bear, might be able to save that hunter, or recover his partially eaten remains.

Officer, I never seen blaze orange out in the field like that before.
SORRY


----------



## joe5301 (Nov 21, 2013)

pic said:


> You look like a Brown bear eating a hunter.
> I don't know your area as far as wild bear .
> One more gulp, and that brown bear will have eaten that hunter wearing that claw shredded blaze vest or jacket.
> Let me shoot that brown bear, might be able to save that hunter, or recover his partially eaten remains.
> ...


pic,
:anim_lol:No bear here and I'm on a private 40 acre.


----------



## joe53011 (Dec 2, 2013)

So to anyone wondering………….
This was the worst gun deer hunt I’ve seen in my life, (I’m 40).
The weather was 30 degrees below normal temps with fifteen mile an hour winds resulting in wind chills between five and five below zero for all but the last two days of the gun hunt. SUCKED.
I only saw one doe that I was moving in the thick of the woods and she never gave me a shot.
So the question remains, does the blaze orange ghillie work? 
Well, I had three separate times when I could have shot turkeys that walked within 20 yards of my position. After the third encounter they got wise and just circled around me repeatedly coming up behind me even after I moved because of wind shifts. Damn turkeys are smart.
There were multiple squirrels that I had to scare off because they came within about ten feet of me and small birds that landed in the trees within eight feet of my position. None of whom noticed unless I moved.
So does it work?
Maybe, if you can sit still it breaks up the human silhouette and the wildlife don’t seem to notice you.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Cold n windy weather makes it tough to stay in one spot to long.
What time of day were you hunting ?
Without other hunters possibly pushing the deer around, you might have to post at some frequent fresh Deer trails. Were there Hunters on adjacent properties did you notice?
If there are other hunters on adjacent properties, be the first one out in the morning and post up. Maybe they'll push a few Deer your way as they enter. Also in the evening, be the last one out of the field.
Its kinda scary walking out in the field by yourself an hour or two before the sun comes up.lol.


Your camouflage ghillie looks great though.
What state are hunting in?
Good luck , next time out. 
Venison for the holidays.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Age old question!

Can deer / wildlife really see color?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

pic said:


> You look like a Brown bear eating a hunter.
> I don't know your area as far as wild bear .
> One more gulp, and that brown bear will have eaten that hunter wearing that claw shredded blaze vest or jacket.
> Let me shoot that brown bear, might be able to save that hunter, or recover his partially eaten remains.
> ...


It might be the late hour, but I absolutely LMAO at this. Thanks for the mood tweak, pic!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Lol, Staring at trees ,objects long enough, especially out in the woods will play tricks on your mind.


----------



## Bobv (Oct 31, 2013)

LMAO good pic, I hope somebody does not mistake you for a deer


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Bigfoot sighting for sure.


----------

